#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  < Удобрения> на нашем столе.

## Слава Эркин

На этой неделе в Израиле был опыбликован доклад государственного контролёра, среди прочего говорилось о том, что рыба и мясо на нашем столе содержит концирогенные вещества. А если подумать дальше. Опрыскиваемые овощи, воздух и т.д.!!!!!!!
Всё это на нас влияет и не в лутшую сторону. Как на ваш взгляд это влияет на наше духовное развитие и влияет ли.

----------


## Буль

> _Когда Сиддхартха во второй раз вышел из дворца, он повстречал больного. Царевич поразился тому, что болезни не щадят даже самых крепких и здоровых людей, и никто не знает, как их избежать. Третье знамение случилось, когда Сиддхартха увидел похоронную процессию. Сиддхартха пришел к печальному выводу: люди не могут влиять на свою судьбу._


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (09.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

концерогенные вещества и всякие яды теперь везде и во всем. Да и вообще как вы знаете - жить вредно, от этого умирают.

----------

Ersh (09.05.2009), Yuki (27.05.2009), Бо (09.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Как на ваш взгляд это влияет на наше духовное развитие и влияет ли.


            Для ответа мне нужна чистота эксперимента. А это недостижимо.
Разве что,-вспомнить свою прежнюю жизнь в идеальной экологии...
Наверное,-не влияет...раз я еще в сансаре. :Cool:

----------


## Бо

Качество пищи может влиять на продолжительность жизни. А это значит вам придётся поспешить, чтобы успеть покинуть океан сансары в этом воплощении  :Wink:

----------

Марица (10.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Качество пищи может влиять на продолжительность жизни. А это значит вам придётся поспешить, чтобы успеть покинуть океан сансары в этом воплощении


Да я не собираюсь покинуть океан сансары в этом воплощении! Прожить бы по совести!
По Вашему только на продолжительность?

----------


## Бо

Если будете дальше грузиться этим негативом, то и на духовную жизнь повлияет. Пусть этим занимается жёлтая пресса.

----------

Ersh (10.05.2009), Буль (10.05.2009), Марица (10.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Короче, ничего путного ни кто не может сказать. ОК. Спасибо.

----------


## Yeshe

> Короче, ничего путного никто не может сказать.


забавный вы однако... Какого же вам путного надо? Вы хотите услышать, сокращают ли концерогенные вещества ваш жизненный путь? Да, конечно. Ваше драгоценное человеческое рождение под угрозой. Тем самым понятно и ваш духовный путь. Потому кушайте organic food, это раза в три дороже, но обещают, что там нет никаких неорганических удобрений. Пусть вы не можете проверить - но зато на сердце спокойнее. А если и это не нравится - то заведите огород, ваши продукты будут под вашим же контролем. Разведите живность (чтобы есть органическое мясо). А поскольку будучи буддистом вы не захотите эту живность убивать, то вы легко станете вегетарианцем, а ваши детки будут наслаждаться обществом милых братьев меньших. Знаете как это здорово - в вашем доме будут жить кролики, которых никто не съест!

----------

Neroli (11.05.2009), Илия (11.05.2009), Марица (11.05.2009), Слава Эркин (11.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Да и собственно что вас так удивляет? Такое ощущение что воздух которым мы дышим чистый, вода которую мы пьём родниковая, и на руках у нас ни одной бактерии... Другое дело что экологическая обстановка на планете земля зависит от нас же с вами. Животные же не могут за собой убирать а мы как-раз способны на это. :Embarrassment:

----------

Илия (11.05.2009), Марица (11.05.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Потому кушайте organic food, это раза в три дороже, но обещают, что там нет никаких неорганических удобрений. Пусть вы не можете проверить - но зато на сердце спокойнее.


Органические удобрения - это отходы жизнедеятельности напичканых гормонами и антибиотиками животных. Вся эта фармакология выводится из организма естественным путем, попадает сначала в удобрения, а потом и в organic food. Насколько это спокойнее?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yeshe

> Органические удобрения - это отходы жизнедеятельности напичканых гормонами и антибиотиками животных. Вся эта фармакология выводится из организма естественным путем, попадает сначала в удобрения, а потом и в organic food. Насколько это спокойнее?


По поводу органик фуд я вообще не заморачиваюсь - все равно дольше жизни не проживешь. Практикуйте - и все будет хорошо.

----------

Бо (11.05.2009), Буль (11.05.2009), Илия (11.05.2009), Марица (11.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Правильно нужно просто не есть, не пить, не дышать, и по возможности старатся ничего не трогать. :Big Grin:

----------

Илия (11.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

О! Завязался разговорчик!
Йеше, я порадовался Вашему ответу на <что-нибудь путное>. Большое спасибо!
Что я хочу услышать? Возможно у кого-то есть опыт эксперемента или просто литература какая-то... Ведь если мы всё это употрбляем через желудок, кожу, лёгкие и т.д., то резонно предположить что всё это влияет на наше здоровъе ( на все каналы) не лутшим образом. Соответственно наша чувствительность ( восприимчивость) страдает. И т.д.

----------


## Бато

> резонно предположить что всё это влияет на наше здоровъе ( на все каналы) не лутшим образом. Соответственно наша чувствительность ( восприимчивость) страдает. И т.д.


Тоже думаю, что резонно предположить.
Могут создавать, наверное некоторые дополнительные препятствия.

Если не ошибаюсь, говорят, в некоторых монастырях запрещали кушать чеснок. То есть еда способна оказывать некоторое влияние.
Точно, есть же насчет мяса разного рода предписания-рекомендации.

Хотя сила этих препятствий наверное намного меньше, чем сила препятствий омрачений и т.п.

***

Сейчас ведется, кажется, работа по анализу современных продуктов и веществ с точки зрения тибетской медицины.
Там возможно, будет и некоторые сведения о воздействие на "ум" - допустим, отупление, раздражительность или ещё что. Не знаю.

----------

Слава Эркин (11.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Ведь если мы всё это употрбляем через желудок, кожу, лёгкие и т.д., то резонно предположить что всё это влияет на наше здоровъе ( на все каналы) не лутшим образом. Соответственно наша чувствительность ( восприимчивость) страдает. И т.д.


*Субхути, если бы добрый сын или добрая дочь жертвовали бы своей жизнью по утрам так же много раз, сколько песчинок в Ганге, жертвовали бы своей жизнью в полдень столько же раз, сколько песчинок в Ганге, жертвовали бы своей жизнью по вечерам столько раз, сколько песчинок в Ганге, и если бы они жертвовали своей жизнью бесчисленное количество миллиардов и триллионов раз и если бы другой человек услышал эту сутру и его разум, исполненный верой, не стал бы противиться ее учению, то обретенное им счастье превзошло бы счастье, обретенное ранее упомянутыми людьми.* 

АЛМАЗНАЯ ПРАДЖНЯ-ПАРАМИТА СУТРА

----------


## Марица

> Вот, посмотрите :  неплохо помогает (эксперименты проводились моими знакомыми, результаты хорошие).


             Таких приборов сейчас много. Если задаться целью, можно найти весьма приличные аналоги.  Меняют органолептику жидкостей, защищают от вредных излучений, нейтрализуют токсины в овощах и фруктах.
             К слову, ищу вредного и дотошного критика (лучше физика) со своими измерительными приборами, позволяющими сравнивать действенность такого рода технологий. Возможно интересное сотрудничество. Пишите в ЛС.
             Шуточки, попрошу,...в сторону. :Cool:

----------

Слава Эркин (11.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вот, посмотрите :  неплохо помогает (эксперименты проводились моими знакомыми, результаты хорошие).


Вещь серьезная:



> Домашний ресторатор
> Устройство и принцип действия.
> 
> Конструктивно прибор состоит из двух частей  генератора электромагнитных колебаний и специальной голографической матрицы. Генератор запускает и поддерживает работу матрицы, которая и оказывает основное воздействие на обрабатываемое вещество. Используя принципы парамагнитного и информационного резонанса прибор способен обнаруживать и нейтрализовать на срок до 48 часов вещества, оказывающие негативное влияние на организм человека.
> 
> Осуществляется это путем изменения знака заряда поля токсинов. Так, под воздействием поля прибора, происходит изменение знака с отрицательного на нулевой. В результате вредное вещество, не изменившись количественно, меняется качественно,  оно перестает вступать в биохимические реакции внутри организма и в нейтральном виде выводится из организма естественным путем. Самая ближайшая аналогия с этим процессом - поведение активных радикалов, которые, как известно, образуются в организме в результате облучения ионизирующими излучениями. Чрезвычайно опасные в активном состоянии, они, прореагировав с биологическими молекулами, в нейтральном состоянии не представляют опасности.


 :Cry:

----------


## Tiop

> Используя принципы парамагнитного и информационного резонанса прибор способен обнаруживать и нейтрализовать на срок до 48 часов вещества


Была где-то статья с позицией Минздрава по этому вопросу, там ясно написано, что такие штуки с информационными взаимодействиями - не что иное, как дурилки.

----------


## Буль

> К слову, ищу вредного и дотошного критика (лучше физика) со своими измерительными приборами, позволяющими сравнивать действенность такого рода технологий.


Нужно просто прочитать описание действия прибора, чтобы убедиться в его никчёмности. Никакими измерительными приборами нельзя измерить "информационный резонанс", и тому подобную лабуду.  :Cool:

----------

Марица (12.05.2009)

----------


## Бо

Что касается еды, которая влияет на ум - у йогов она разделяется на три категории. Каждая категория пищи содержит элементы соответствующие той или иной гунне (принцип материи - всего три - саттва, раджас, тамас). 
Пища саттва - чистая, вегетарианская.



> Сатвические элементы или продукты обязательно должны быть неоскверненными и не нести зло в этот мир, приносить чистоту. Когда человек ест такую пищу, он должен ощущать, что он потребляет чистый продукт. Нельзя употреблять мясо, потому что для изготовления этого продукта, животное подвергают насильственной смерти. Следовательно, желательна только вегетарианская пища. Еда должна быть полезной, питательной и чистой. Она также не должна ослаблять гармонию внутри вас, выводить из равновесия. Запрещается принимать одурманивающие разум вещества, как наркотики и алкоголь. Цветы, фрукты, и чистая еда


 Пища раджас - та что вызывает в человеке возбуждение, страсть, агрессивность. Перец, чеснок, мясо.
Пища тамас - та, что вызывает в человеке отупение и опьянение. Тяжелая пища, старая, испорченная пища. 

Канцерогенными могут быть любые из этих продуктов. Канцерогены вредят телу но это не значит что повредят уму. Хотя продолжительное, (возможно неизлечимое) заболевание может нагнать тяжелую депрессию. Но это зависит от человека, от силы духа и прочее.. Однозначно ответить нельзя.

----------

Марица (12.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Так это у йогов... До Учения Татхагаты ещё не того напридумывали...  :Cool:

----------


## Бо

Буддисты от йоги недалеко ушли  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe

> Ведь если мы всё это употрбляем через желудок, кожу, лёгкие и т.д.,


 вы мне напомнили анекдот о том, как индийские йоги делают клизму - они садятся в лужу и делают глубокий вдох...

Слава, существуют два крайних варианта: 

- первый: максимально чистая из доступного окружающая среда, самовыращенное питание и т.д., что продлевает вашу биологическую жизнь. Купите остров в океане и наймите работников на плантацию. Денег нет? Тогда в деревню. В этом случае жизненное время, выигранное на чистоте окружающей среды, тратится на добывание этой самой чистой пищи и отнимается от практики.

- второй: вы примиряетесь с городской средой, городской едой, и это понятно сокращает в какой-то мере вашу биологическую жизнь, но зато вы имеете возможность сократить время на выживание и выделить больше на практику. 

Вопрос: в каком случае больше выигрыш эффективного времени? Если под эффективностью понимать то, для чего мы все здесь собрались?

----------

Бо (11.05.2009), Буль (12.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> вы мне напомнили анекдот о том, как индийские йоги делают клизму - они садятся в лужу и делают глубокий вдох...
> 
> Слава, существуют два крайних варианта: 
> 
> - первый: максимально чистая из доступного окружающая среда, самовыращенное питание и т.д., что продлевает вашу биологическую жизнь. Купите остров в океане и наймите работников на плантацию. Денег нет? Тогда в деревню. В этом случае жизненное время, выигранное на чистоте окружающей среды, тратится на добывание этой самой чистой пищи и отнимается от практики.
> 
> - второй: вы примиряетесь с городской средой, городской едой, и это понятно сокращает в какой-то мере вашу биологическую жизнь, но зато вы имеете возможность сократить время на выживание и выделить больше на практику. 
> 
> Вопрос: в каком случае больше выигрыш эффективного времени? Если под эффективностью понимать то, для чего мы все здесь собрались?


Начну с конца. Откравенно говоря мне кажется что мы собрались тут поболтать( каждый на своём уровне, но сути это не меняет).
Меня интересует не продление жизни, а качество.
С жизнью в городе смерился, хотя не до конца ( процесс идёт).
А беседа хорошая, в основном.

----------


## Марица

> Нужно просто прочитать описание действия прибора, чтобы убедиться в его никчёмности. Никакими измерительными приборами нельзя измерить "информационный резонанс", и тому подобную лабуду.


                   Информационный резонанс-само собой, нельзя. И такое описание давать тоже нельзя.  А структур..аторы (-изаторы?). нейтрализаторы, гармонизаторы сейчас только ленивый не изобретает. 
                ... Я даю своей аудитории таблетку диаметром с медальон (разработка весьма уважаемого ученого). Ставят на нее стакан с водой. Через 2 минуты все хором восторгаются, какой вкусной стала вода...По мне, -какой была, такой и осталась. Ладно, спишем на плацебо...
                    Такая же таблетка в авто снижает СО и СН. Плацебо?
                     Повышаются урожайность, надои, привес...
                     А объяснения всегда на грани фэнтези. Для меня, во всяком случае...И надо же такие штуки еще и сравнить, чтоб народ не передрался, у кого круче работает.
                      Нет порядка, нет системы. Такая сейчас наука. :Frown: 





> Сообщение от *Tiop* 
> Была где-то статья с позицией Минздрава по этому вопросу, там ясно написано, что такие штуки с информационными взаимодействиями - не что иное, как дурилки.


Некоторые аппараты сертифицированы как мед. приборы. Хотя действие "информационное" и "резонансное".
Проблема современной науки в том, что сейчас разгул профанации. Никто не станет вкладывать средства, чтобы опровергнуть действенность ряда аппаратов (приборов). А вот гранты под такого рода разработки стараются получить многие.
Так что, не все так просто. И Слава вполне может утешиться. Тут главное,-выбрать правильную штуку, которая защитит.
А для этого мне нужен вредный зануда-эксперт. Минздрав не предлагать. :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

> В этом случае жизненное время, выигранное на чистоте окружающей среды, тратится на добывание этой самой чистой пищи и отнимается от практики.


                         Каждый миг повседневности может и должен стать практикой.

----------


## Буль

> Нет порядка, нет системы. Такая сейчас наука.


"Система есть, да не про вашу честь"...

Это я к тому, что: "думать надо". И ничего более не понадобится.

----------


## Буль

> Проблема современной науки в том, что сейчас разгул профанации.


Это *не* проблема науки.
Это проблема неграмотных дурачков, которые, в силу скудости ума, не могут понимать кому верить, где истина.

----------


## Буль

> Каждый миг повседневности может и должен стать практикой.


Этот момент очень хорошо практикуется в школе дзэн "Кван Ум" (реклама)  :Wink:

----------

Марица (12.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> "Система есть, да не про вашу честь"...
> 
> Это я к тому, что: "думать надо". И ничего более не понадобится.


         Обязательно передам Ваши пожелания...на ближайшей конференции.  :Cool:

----------


## Марица

> Это *не* проблема науки.
> Это проблема неграмотных дурачков, которые, в силу скудости ума, не могут понимать кому верить, где истина.


                      Уговорили. Беру.
                     Вдруг сгодитесь, а если еще и -дешево... :Cool:

----------


## Fat

> вы мне напомнили анекдот о том, как индийские йоги делают клизму - они садятся в лужу и делают глубокий вдох...


Вообще-то это не анекдот - это одно из т.н. шести очищающих действий называется "басти". И они таки действительно умудряются втягивать воду  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Почему - нельзя измерить? Мои знакомые для этой цели используют рамки. Это простой и проверенный способ, четко выявляющий изменения.


Продемонстрировать сможете? Этот "простой и проверенный способ"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Легко.


Ну тогда демонстрируйте! Как Вы это хотите сделать?

----------


## Буль

Ну Вы же написали что Вы продемонстрируете это "легко", не так ли? Или что: сказать - это одно, а продемонстрировать - это совсем другое?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

1. Что конкретно Вы собираетесь мне продемонстрировать?
2. Моё личное присутствие в городе Оренбург обязательно? Без этого чудо-рамка работать не будет?

----------


## Слава Эркин

Бао, прошу прощения, но для последователя дзен Вы жудко болтливый, зачем к человеку пристали? Ещё раз прошу прощения.

----------

Манечка (12.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Бао, прошу прощения, но для последователя дзен Вы жудко болтливый, зачем к человеку пристали? Ещё раз прошу прощения.


Слава, по-моему как раз Бао прочно стоит на защите здравого смысла, в то время как милые леди вкручивают доверчивой бублике всякие завиральные приборы, которые якобы спасают и очищают от всего - токсинов, паразитов, плазмоидов, астероидов... а главное - ваш кошелек от содержимого.  :Smilie: 

Но вы имеете право верить им, а не мне. По крайней мере опыт наживете. Привет от лирикам от физиков.

----------

Буль (12.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

А разве она кому-то их "вкручивает", она ж не рекламирует их и не предлагает купить, а просто говорит о том что есть такой способ измерения чего-то там (признаться не очень понял чего и зачем). :Embarrassment:

----------

Манечка (12.05.2009), Слава Эркин (12.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Слава, по-моему как раз Бао прочно стоит на защите здравого смысла, в то время как милые леди вкручивают доверчивой бублике всякие завиральные приборы, которые якобы спасают и очищают от всего - токсинов, паразитов, плазмоидов, астероидов... а главное - ваш кошелек от содержимого. 
> 
> Но вы имеете право верить им, а не мне. По крайней мере опыт наживете. Привет от лирикам от физиков.


Да нет всё нормально, пусть защищает. Просто форма защиты вызывает надоумение.

----------


## Bob

Пущай государство поддерживает фермерское хозяйство: каждому по грядке в экологически чистых землях. :Kiss:

----------


## Буль

> 1. Как договаривались, метод биолокационного диагностирования вредности/полезности пищевых и др. продуктов, с помощью рамок.


А что такое эта самая "вредность/полезность"? Она объективно в чём выражается?

----------


## Bob

В том как это влияет на того кто эту пищу ест (на прямой вопрос прямой ответ). :Wink:

----------

Манечка (12.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> вредные для человека химикалии и яды излучают отрицательное биомагнитное поле, а полезные в-ва, белки, витамины, углеводы, и.т.п - положительное.  Рамкой  определяется  излучение того или иного продукта, или даже просто какого- нибудь предмета. Таким образом вырисовывается его влияние.


Я считаю описанный Вами механизм полной ерундой, и, в подтверждение этого предлагаю Вам эксперимент:

1. Я за свой счёт изготавливаю и высылаю Вам в Оренбург 100 пробирок с дистиллированной водой. 
2. В некоторые из них будут добавлены "вредные для человека химикалии" в различных пропорциях.
3. Пробирки будут пронумерованы и запечатаны во избежание химического анализа содержимого.
4. Вы с помощью рамок создаёте два списка: первый - с перечислением номеров пробирок с безвредным содержимым; второй - упорядоченный по возрастанию список номеров пробирок с "химикалиями".
5. За мой счёт Вы высылаете мне пробирки обратно не вскрытыми.
6. В присутствие выбранных нами свидетелей мы сверяем полученные Вами результаты.
7. В случае их полного совпадения я буду посрамлён. публично признаю Вашу правоту и сделаю Вам ценный подарок.
8. В случае несовпадения Ваших результатов - Вы возмещаете мне все затраты на проведение эксперимента и публично признаёте что эти рамки - полная ерунда и шарлатанство. Ценный подарок можете мне не делать  :Wink: 

Хотите провести такой эксперимент?
Или, может быть, Вы признаете вздорность этих рамок сразу, без длительных экспериментов?  :Wink:

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009), Илия (14.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Так я и думал, - воскликнул Филипп Филиппович, шлепнув ладонью по скатерти, - именно так и полагал. (с) "Собачье сердце" 

Как же так?  :EEK!: 
"Не имеете целью что-то доказать" - а давеча обещали что "легко" продемонстрируете работу этих пресловутых рамок...  :Big Grin: 
И даже ценный подарок Вас не прельщает...

Ну так извольте тогда, голубушка, не спорить когда эти рамки называют шарлатанством!

С уважением.

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Бао Вы извините, но меня несколько удивляет Ваш тон: музыка не такая, рамки-шарлатанство, нот мало и.т.д. У Вас какая-то мания всех поучать...
P.S. Хотя для справедливости скажу что в этих рамках лично  я тоже сомневаюсь, но это моё мнение и оно не претендует на истину "потому что Я так сказал". Не обижайтесь. :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Это не проблема науки.
> Это проблема неграмотных дурачков, которые, в силу скудости ума, не могут понимать кому верить, где истина.


Это вопрос, не проблема ли... 




> Была где-то статья с позицией Минздрава по этому вопросу, там ясно написано, что такие штуки с информационными взаимодействиями - не что иное, как дурилки.


Вот именно об этом и написали специалисты Минздрава. Товары каким-то образом сертифицированы, однако не должны быть.

Вы ж поймите, информационные взаимодействия - это торсионка. А за публикации с торсионкой, как я слышал, известные физические журналы закрывали.

----------


## Марица

> Привет от лирикам от физиков.


                     Физик физику рознь.  Ваш непробиваемый скепсис не является доказательной базой...Этой теме уже лет 50 с хвостиком. Начните с Девяткова.

----------


## Tsomo

[QUOTE=Слава Эркин;263689]На этой неделе в Израиле был опыбликован доклад государственного контролёра, среди прочего говорилось о том, что рыба и мясо на нашем столе содержит концирогенные вещества. А если подумать дальше. Опрыскиваемые овощи, воздух и т.д.!!!!!!!
Тоже мне новость. посмотриет фильм генетическая бомба, про трансгенные продукты.

----------


## Марица

> Вы ж поймите, информационные взаимодействия - это торсионка. А за публикации с торсионкой, как я слышал, известные физические журналы закрывали.


                  "Информационное воздействие", "биоэнергетика", "биорезонанс", "торсионные поля"-
- не вполне приемлемая в научном мире терминология. Хотя де факто встречается на каждом шагу  :Frown: ...




> Вот именно об этом и написали специалисты Минздрава. Товары каким-то образом сертифицированы, однако не должны быт


               Я проверяла-сертификаты не "левые". А у одного прибора-даже европейский.
Только в описании этих приборов нет таких терминов. А в обиходе авторы оперируют-сколь угодно  :Wink: ...

----------


## Bob

Не спорю, но ведь и понятие атом когда-то  было "не вполне приемлемая в научном мире терминология". :Wink:

----------


## Bob

> Привет от лирикам от физиков.


http://bio.fizteh.ru/student/diff_ar...ory_water.html  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Бато (14.05.2009), Слава Эркин (14.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Не спорю, но ведь и понятие атом когда-то  было "не вполне приемлемая в научном мире терминология".


за каждый термин, который прижился в науке, заплачено огромным количеством экспериментов, наблюдений, размышлений и расчетов. Только потому в науке и остается только то, что работает, и что пока не доказано неправильным. Появляется доказательство, что прежняя теория неверна - и она вылетает. А то, что не доказано - не включается. До появления строгих доказательств и точной повторяемости экспериментов и соответствия их расчетам. 

Кстати ссылки без цитат можете не ставить, я в них  все равно не тыкаю.

----------

Буль (14.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Кстати ссылки без цитат можете не ставить, я в них  все равно не тыкаю.


Это сайт физтеха. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yeshe

> Это сайт физтеха.


именно. Пару лет назад там попадались вирусы. А что цитаты тащите - своих мыслей нет?

----------


## Bob

> именно. Пару лет назад там попадались вирусы. А что цитаты тащите - своих мыслей нет?


Не надо так резко это вы со мной спорите, а не я с вами. Там не цитаты это раз, а написано про информационные свойства воды. Я дал вам направление в котором следует искать, если вам интересно про это узнать, а уж узнавать ли это ваше дело. :Wink: 
P.S. Также можно поискать результаты изысканий японского  исследователя Масару Эмото (Masaru Emoto).

----------


## Yeshe

о! спасибо! я уже читала об этих "исследованиях" причем на английском. Кстати, на запросы предоставить методику своих псевдо-научных экспериментов сей гражданин не отвечает. 

И спорить я с вами не собираюсь. "Спорить" в науке по моему мнению - это процесс научной дискуссии двух собеседников, занимающих различные позиции, и готовых предоставить разумные доводы в пользу своей точки зрения. Никаких разумных доводов в пользу новых теорий я пока здесь не услышала.

----------

Буль (14.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Я с вами полностью согласен, что любая гепотиза должна быть сто раз перепроверена прежде чем иметь право считатся и называться научным фактом. C чего вы взяли что я продвигаю некую cвою точку зрения...В ссылке я привёл исследования которыми занимается ФМБФ МФТИ. :Confused:

----------


## Бато

> я уже читала об этих "исследованиях" причем на английском.


По ссылке написано, что человек докторскую защитил. Диссер можно скачать-заказать-проверить.

----------

Bob (14.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ребята, бросте спорить. Приборы ,не приборы...
Так что, мы пришли к выводу ешь что хочеш и как хочеш и всё будет ОК?

----------


## Bob

Если решать что будет есть человек будут не власти и компании которые гонятся за гигантскими помидорами, а сам человек который будет эту еду есть. :Big Grin:

----------

Слава Эркин (16.05.2009)

----------


## Ка

> Качество пищи может влиять на продолжительность жизни. А это значит вам придётся поспешить, чтобы успеть покинуть океан сансары в этом воплощении


качество пищи влияет на восприятие, сужу по себе. Пища не совсем просто еда, это почти лекарство. Чем лучше (качественней) пища, тем проще практиковать, не засоряет скафандр  :Smilie:

----------

Манечка (26.05.2009), Слава Эркин (26.05.2009)

----------


## Ка

Мой опыт показал, лучше есть еду которую выращиваешь самостоятельно, а не ешь магазинную подмену. крупы только покупаю, овощи рощу. Дешево и вкусно, разница чувствуется и по вкусу и по запаху. Ну и еще, с какими мыслями готовится\выращивается пища тоже имеет значение. Чем лучше себя чувствуешь, тем больше полезных дел сделаешь

----------

Манечка (26.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Вряд ли Вы сможете сделать много "полезных дел" если еду Вы будете выращивать себе сами. Ну-тко на весь год еды вырастить и заготовить - сколько трудов нужно...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ка

:Smilie:  не так много трудов , как кажется. Несколько недель, три, наверно, если работать, конечно, за весь сезон. Не так много, вроде, зато все сезоны сыт
гг)

----------


## Буль

за три недели Вы успеваете посадить, вырастить и убрать весь урожай на год?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ка

Три дня посадки весной, за все лето прополоть, пару дней в неделю, максимум уходит. Ничего не солю и не квашу) овощи в морозилку, вот и все заготовки! Какие проблемы то) не ясно. гг

----------

Gaza (27.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Разрешите поинтересоваться: какие культуры и в каком количестве Вы выращиваете?

----------


## Ка

Кортоха), морковь, свекла, капуста, фасоль, горох, тыквы, кабачки. И клубника лесная. Достаточно)

----------


## Ка

написала, сначало двадцать, но как мне кажется 15) соседям под картошку отдаем часть. А ваще все хоз-во 40 соток. Но еще цветочки и всякая красота)

----------

Gaza (27.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Вы образцовый крестьянин, Филика! За три дня сажаете, за столько же, вероятно, и убираете урожай - и весь год свободен! Феноменально!  :Wink:

----------


## Ка

Деревенские еще быстрее делают) Мы дом купили в деревне четыре года назад, научились, но деревенские все делают "между прочим".  Вы говорите, что быстро мы делаем, а для них - мы долго делаем

----------

Gaza (27.05.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Респект, Филика. Тоже хочу так  жить. 
 Как раз последние время часто задумывался над тем сколько времени и сил нужно, чтобы имея участок самому обеспечивать себя необходимым. Не имею об этом ни малейшего представления. Так, что очень интересно послушать человека как раз имеющего такой опыт. В сельском труде есть что-то очень благородное и и благотворное, мне кажется.

----------


## Makc

> В сельском труде есть что-то очень благородное и и благотворное, мне кажется.


Это смотря в каком и для кого.
Нет ничего благородного и благотворного в уничтожении вредителей, например, в том, чтобы зарезать свинью, которую для этого и вырастили... и т.п... скорее вынужденная необходимость, т.к. без этого не прожить.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Пришла рассылка с такой информацией. М. б. кому и интересно будет.

In this handbook almost all the aspects related to organic farming has been covered with the balanced approach. The author demonstrates the newness of the organic concept for readers. This will help the readers to discover easily the philosophical and technical differences between organic and conventional farming systems.
Chapter 1 deals with the need and progress towards sustainable farming system. In Chapter 2 various rules and regulation related to soil and crop management for standard organic farming. Chapter 3 gives basic information about soil environment in relation to plant growth, Various basic and applied aspects of input and crop health management are discusses in chapter 3 to 12. The author raised serval issues and concerns, specially on adoption, marketing and research in organic fanning in chapter 14 to 16. Considering the fast development in technology and marketing in organic farming, detailed list of electronic sources is included in the end.
This handbook will serve as a complete source book for the researchers, scientist, farmers and students working on organic concept.
http://www.riddhionline.com/collecti...rganic-farming

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Информационный резонанс-само собой, нельзя. И такое описание давать тоже нельзя. А структур..аторы (-изаторы?). нейтрализаторы, гармонизаторы сейчас только ленивый не изобретает.


План.

развести огород, читать овощам алмазную праджня-парамиту и кушать их.....
Оздоровиться, и написать об этом книгу.
Продать, заработать многоденег, раздать бедным.

Снова засесть на огороде и читать сутру.

----------


## Pyro

> читать овощам алмазную праджня-парамиту...


вырастут овощи с пустотой внутри...

----------

